# Gears of War 2



## Lucien21 (May 10, 2008)

Man this looks coooool. Brumacks in the 360 version at last. Using enemies as shields. etc


Gametrailers.com - Gears of War 2 - Debut Gameplay HD  - HD


Trailer Analysis  - Gametrailers.com - Gears of War 2 - GT Pop-Block: Gears of War 2   -HD

Comparison to Gears 1  -Gametrailers.com - Gears of War 2 - Graphics Comparison of War HD    -HD


----------



## Cayal (May 10, 2008)

Saw this before. It looks nice.

That being said, the graphics don't look that much different from the first (only brighter).
And doesn't look as good as KZ2


----------



## Commonmind (May 10, 2008)

I definitely can't wait for this one. 

I wonder if we'll be able to use the human-shields in multi-player matches?


----------



## Lucien21 (May 10, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Saw this before. It looks nice.
> 
> That being said, the graphics don't look that much different from the first (only brighter).
> And doesn't look as good as KZ2


 

Wasn't expecting a huge difference in quality of graphics due to the time difference between 1 and 2 and it's on the same console. (probably using the same Unreal engine 3).

There does seem to be more enemy on screen and the addition of the brumack looks to up the ante.


----------



## Cayal (May 10, 2008)

I found the enemy on the ground to be a little misleading. They didn't do anything but walk (jog?). I mean surely they'd shot up at the enemy.

The chunks coming off the big monster was nice though.


----------

